# Vacuum-enhanced nano-truncated pyramid aquarium



## capt_pugwash (Feb 21, 2011)

YouTube - ‪Vacuum-enhanced nano-truncated-pyramid aquarium.‬‏

YouTube - ‪vac-pump aireation.‬‏

This system has been running since 2007.The "pyramid" inside the inverted glass pyramid has a small circulating pump that brings water into the vacuumed section from the open section.The fish when entering and leaving the inverted section displace water and then it returns when they leave.This is in addition to the vacuum pump controlled by by process timer that draws air in through small holes drilled on the water line.


----------



## Jaco (Apr 27, 2011)

It looks very nice. Is there anywhere a complete diy section where I can get info on maybe building my own?

Thank you
Jaco


----------



## capt_pugwash (Feb 21, 2011)

"Romaurie-Effect": inverted aquarium in shallow base aquarium.

This is a link to "Instructables".It shows the original drawings and sizes of glass I used on this project.I have a YouTube channel called "Romaurie" where I have posted video clips covering just about all the work to date I have done on these systems.
The shape for this one was inspired by a very expensive small glass aquarium sitting inside a colored gravel filled glass tray.I went home and sketched the design and then inverted it.I had already been working on cube shaped inverted aquariums and tunnels.I even tried an inverted goldfish bowl.I thought the distortion/magnification was a bit "off" so I did not pursue it.Imagine my surprise when I saw 1 German and 1 US company marketing this idea for Koi ponds.They both appeared on the market about a year after my YouTube video showed the principal.
So if you have an idea of aquarium shape that appeals to you, you can use this principal to either build it yourself or give the drawings to a good glazier and have them build it.
Now I am hoping the link works O.K.


----------



## capt_pugwash (Feb 21, 2011)

YouTube - ‪ROMAURIED goldfish bowl‬‏




This is the link to the inverted goldfish bowl that "spawned" the "Koi Pearl" and "Aquasphere".The British Koi society doesn't like the idea."Google" them to see what you think.



YouTube - ‪The Kabbala and the art of aquarium maintenance.‬‏

Now this link shows the U.16 radio controlled submarine passing from the shallow base aquarium to the inverted cuboid aquarium.
Now I reckon "Eric" the Scat, rather enjoyed his encounters with the little submarine.But some British and Israeli aquarists really "hammered" me for disturbing my fish.
I dunno, there's no pleasing some people!


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Try saying that 3 times fast....Nice science project.

Cool design. I guess I could see doing it if it had some purpose. I see it makes it difficult to clean algae off the glass. What do you do when it covers everywhere?


----------



## Jaco (Apr 27, 2011)

Thank a lot for your trouble, really appreciate it.

Enjoy your day


----------



## capt_pugwash (Feb 21, 2011)

I have 1 tank in my living room that gets sunlight all day.Within a month it is too much to clean with the magnetic cleaners.At that stage I remove the inverted section and clean it with scotch and a bio-degradable cleaner.Rinse well before replacing.
I am now trying a toweling cover during morning hours to reduce algae.
The tanks in my fish lab which is storm netting walled and vinyl roofed prevent algae in any quantities.One of the main uses the inverted aquaria seem to provide are natural refugem for the baby fish

‪01-08-2011 after algae clean.‬‏ - YouTube


----------

